# US Optics Video



## Chad (Jul 24, 2011)

Video shot by CSTACTICAL showing some of the build steps at the shop:
http://youtu.be/tjValcxJ-j8


----------



## TheWookie (Jul 25, 2011)

Very interesting, thanks.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 25, 2011)

Bah...  Unmitigated self promotion...  you should be ashamed of yourself

Nice job.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 27, 2011)

U.S. Optics. Bad to the bone!

I like the video where they throw one of their scopes down the cliff, then remount it and it still shoots the same hold.

There's good reason those scopes can take that level of abuse. Smarter engineering design, heavy-duty materials and extreme attention to quality control. I've taken the tour there. I'm hooked!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cool stuff!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 27, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> U.S. Optics. Bad to the bone!
> 
> I like the video where they throw one of their scopes down the cliff, then remount it and it still shoots the same hold.
> 
> There's good reason those scopes can take that level of abuse. Smarter engineering design, heavy-duty materials and extreme attention to quality control. I've taken the tour there. I'm hooked!



See post #3...   You are so Hollywood, just like Dknob:-"


----------



## TheWookie (Jul 28, 2011)

Those scopes look well built and pretty tough-- I'd like to look behind one.  Speaking of tough scopes.  I remember one day at Dam Neck for DM School, we had the students cleaning guns in the armory parking lot after a morning shoot.  At one point, and I'm still not sure why/how, one Marine had his DMR (w an Unertal) driven over by a deuce-in-a-half.  The driver didn’t know it was there and he just rolled right over it in its gun bag.  After we wore out the student and driver, we took the gun down range to the 100 yard line,, and within a magazine we were back on target!  Credit to the M14 and the unertal!


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 28, 2011)

x SF med said:


> See post #3... You are so Hollywood, just like Dknob:-"


Ah, perhaps...But I approached U.S. Optics because I had professional friends who already knew their stuff was the heat. So, it's not self promotion in my case, but an honest nod to that which works.

I am getting a little Hollywood, though...;)


----------



## x SF med (Jul 29, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> Ah, perhaps...But I approached U.S. Optics because I had professional friends who already knew their stuff was the heat. So, it's not self promotion in my case, but an honest nod to that which works.
> 
> I am getting a little Hollywood, though...;)


----------

